# "An Answer" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. The identities of the entrants will also be revealed upon the close of the poll. 

The entrant who receives most votes receives a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on November 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 21, 2016)

200 views, 4 votes.
i ain't the best at the maths
but,
maybe some votes for the poets?
reading is good.
participating is better.

_*hides pencil*_


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 21, 2016)

-xXx- said:


> 200 views, 4 votes.
> i ain't the best at the maths
> but,
> maybe some votes for the poets?
> ...



And there's not even a box for 'none of the above'.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think since it's in the "open" some of the views are bots and random guests skimming, not the good folk here.  I know I haven't had a chance to deliberate yet.


----------



## Nellie (Nov 22, 2016)

-xXx- said:


> 200 views, 4 votes.
> i ain't the best at the maths
> but,
> maybe some votes for the poets?
> ...



:-k Therefore, we NEED an answer! C'mon poets!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 23, 2016)

Voted...


----------



## ned (Nov 25, 2016)

two terrific stand out entries for me - with much mulling for the third pick...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 25, 2016)

*Welcome to the reveal!

*There is a Time When Dead Words Rise by sas

Knowledge of Leaves by Darkkin

Untitled by astroannie

A Chest Without the Key by PiP

The World Answers by Phil Istine 

Reflections by Firemajic

Anxiously Awaiting His Reply by Chester's Daughter

Unplugged by Nellie

*Bohemian Dream by jenthepen - winning entry

**Kindly post all congratulatory messages in the Winner's thread. Thank you.

*


----------

